# Kudos to Cbt Svc Support...



## The Bread Guy (25 Nov 2006)

A bit of penance here....  When I was a young, green, foolish infanteer, I thought that anyone who wasn't on the sharp end was only to be tolerated - barely.  By the end of my career, I learned that the military is a team, and all branches may have "bottom-one-percenters", but that the branch should not be judged by them.

Sent a care package to a NCE element member in K'Har who sometimes deals with those killed in combat, and got an e-mail back thanking me.  Just wanted to share a snippet of that e-mail as a tribute to the professionalism of this and other NCE element folks:

"You were right when you say that from time to time my job can be emotionnally trying. This being said, I am not complaining. My work environment on the camp (most of the time) is a lot safer than the one our 
infantry and other combat arms personnel live in outside the wire. Each time my staff and I do something for a soldier, we keep in mind that it might be the last time we see her/him and that we have to do it well."

Well done...


----------



## GAP (25 Nov 2006)

As much as you are singing to the choir, your points are so very valid. 

That touch from home makes your day, inside or outside the wire. 

Thanks for sharing that


----------



## ModlrMike (29 Dec 2006)

This story will be going with me when I go back to Afgh next year. I will be making sure that all of my troops see it so that they maintain the proper perspective.


----------

